# Is there anything going  on at WDW the first week of December?



## tlwmkw (Mar 21, 2010)

Just wondering if that would be a busy time to go.  We are thinking about trying to go then and wonder if it'll 1. be very busy and 2. if rooms will still be available.

thanks, tlwmkw


----------



## logan115 (Mar 21, 2010)

Holiday decorations are up so that's a big hit with some.  However, the reason that getting a room may be more difficult than you would think is the fact that early December is a VERY popular time with DVC owners.  Combination of seeing the holiday decorations AND the lowest point requirements for stays makes this book up very fast.  Granted, DVC owners alone won't make the park crazy, but could lead to diffuculty if trying to get a DVC rental.  So attendance at the park is low which is great, but owners also love that time of year.

Best of luck,

Chris


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 21, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> Just wondering if that would be a busy time to go.  We are thinking about trying to go then and wonder if it'll 1. be very busy and 2. if rooms will still be available.
> 
> thanks, tlwmkw



It is not unknown to see some of the smaller resorts, especially Wildnerness Lodge to book right up at 11 months for the first 2 weeks of December. 
Also the annual DVC condo meeting takes place during that timeframe. 
And there is usually a lot of griping that the parks are too busy, they were never that busy in back in the good ol' days of DVC(prior to SSR opening up):hysterical: 

I think the early Decemberers start rolling in Thanksgiving weekend. We leave on Black Friday and you would be surprised at the number of people checking in on that day.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 22, 2010)

This is a very low points time so it's very popular with DVCers because of the holiday decorations.  I know I always try to do a trip in early December myself.   

It's also the time when the national cheerleaders come for their competition every year so they fill up the resorts as well.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Pop Warner football is going on at that time, too. It was definitely more crowded in early December 2009 than the same time in 2008, but the crowds are quite manageable.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 22, 2010)

We were thinking of going then and trying to rent points to stay at the new BLT but apparently it's very difficult to get in there (even though we are not in the 7 month window yet).  I didn't realize how hard it would be to get into DVC but I guess because there are no seasons sold everyone who owns points can try to go at any time.  What do people who own at different resorts do if they want to try to get into another resort?  It must be very difficult.

tlwmkw


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 22, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> We were thinking of going then and trying to rent points to stay at the new BLT but apparently it's very difficult to get in there (even though we are not in the 7 month window yet).  I didn't realize how hard it would be to get into DVC but I guess because there are no seasons sold everyone who owns points can try to go at any time.  What do people who own at different resorts do if they want to try to get into another resort?  It must be very difficult.
> 
> tlwmkw



I've been successful at the 7 month mark for MLK weekend(kids get 4 days). We've stayed at BCV and had a Boardwalk view at BWV, but I know when the 7 month window is and I'm on the phone asap that am.

I think the 1st weeks of December might be harder to book than any other period except for week 52. 

And given that BLT is the new resort on the block, walking distance to MK and the Xmas party there, it's going to be tough.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 22, 2010)

DVC has seasons that determine the amount of points required for a stay, and also each contract has a UY (use year) that determines when you get your annual allocation of points.  Neither of these limit you as to when you can visit, provided that you have enough points for the trip (or get points transferred in from another member).

In terms of getting in at other resorts, here's what most (including myself) do.  At the 11 month mark I booked a room at my home resort (SSR) for the dates that we are planning on going.  Then, on the morning of the 7 month mark I called Member Services and checked availability at AKV where we really wanted to stay on this trip.  Once they confirmed that the room type that we wanted was available they cancelled our existing SSR reservation and booked our AKV reservation.  Since we don't own enough points to have both reservations at the same time, there was a chance (albeit a small one) that in the time it took to cancel SSR and book AKV we could've gotten screwed if someone else had taken the AKV room before the CM booked it for us.

We don't typically go to WDW at peak times (Spring Break, 4th of July, Thanksgiving, Christmas/NYE) so we were lucky to have our top choice be available.  At the 7 month mark BLT was also available but a little too point rich for my blood, plus we're taking my folks and felt that AKV would have more of a "Wow" factor.

If you're trying to go in early Dec and want to stay at a DVC resort I would highly suggest trying to get something booked soon.  If you have any questions about renting points just ask, or send me a PM if you'd like, more than happy to help out.  And no, I'm not advertising here as I don't have point to rent :hysterical: 

Chris


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Mar 22, 2010)

I have actually called to book a Standard View studio at BWV for the first Thursday in December exactly 11 months in advance and it was already sold out because I didn't call until Member Services was open for about 5 hours.  I was able to call back the next day (when MS opened) and book starting one day later. So, yes, that is a busy time of year for DVC members to book.

We always book and stay at our home resort, so while I am aware that there is a bit of a shuffle as the 7 month window opens, I have never participated in it.  I know many expressed regret becuase not many were able to switch resorts at the 7 month mark for early December stays and needed to waitlist at non-home resorts.  Waitlisting can be a good optionbut not if you are renting points, as most owners renting points are unwilling to have their points stay in limbo until the waitlist comes through.  If you are willing to stay at SSR, OKW or AKV (and possibly BWV preferred view), your best bet might be to find someone who can book there before the 7 month window opens.  -- Suzanne


----------



## jamstew (Mar 22, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> What do people who own at different resorts do if they want to try to get into another resort?  It must be very difficult.
> 
> tlwmkw




I bought at the resorts where I wanted to stay (BCV, VWL & BLT), so I don't have to worry about it


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 22, 2010)

We didn't realize that this would be such a popular time since it doesn't fall in any school vacations.  The DVC points are low at this time which must make it popular with DVC owners but then that makes it more popular so it's a vicious cycle.  From comments people made about the difficulty at getting even your home resort when the 11 month window opens is that something that others have found?  We are thinking of purchasing points but don't want to buy if we won't be able to get the times that we want.

tlwmkw


----------



## logan115 (Mar 22, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> We didn't realize that this would be such a popular time since it doesn't fall in any school vacations.  The DVC points are low at this time which must make it popular with DVC owners but then that makes it more popular so it's a vicious cycle.  From comments people made about the difficulty at getting even your home resort when the 11 month window opens is that something that others have found?  We are thinking of purchasing points but don't want to buy if we won't be able to get the times that we want.
> 
> tlwmkw



I think the person that was locked out was looking for a specific (standard) view at BWV, where some rooms are standard and others are preferred.  I would say that IF YOU CALL AT EXACTLY 11 MONTHS you should be able to get the room you want without too much trouble.

Where are you looking to buy ?

Chris


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 22, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> We didn't realize that this would be such a popular time since it doesn't fall in any school vacations.  The DVC points are low at this time which must make it popular with DVC owners but then that makes it more popular so it's a vicious cycle.  From comments people made about the difficulty at getting even your home resort when the 11 month window opens is that something that others have found?  We are thinking of purchasing points but don't want to buy if we won't be able to get the times that we want.
> 
> tlwmkw



I stay at SSR for Thanksgiving, I've had no problem booking there including Grand Villas at 11 months. I own at Vero Beach so I can have the 11 month window for Easter, never had a problem getting a 2br there and it's a small resort. 

I know Tomandrobin go NYE week and have not every had a problem getting a 2br at the 11 month mark. 

Our MLK trip is when I kind of roll the dice(ie doing the 7 month change up), if I ended up with SSR, no problem but I like to see what else is out there. 

I usually book 2brs and bigger, but I did call in July for a studio for October. Could have gotten BCV, BWV, BLT or VWL, surprisingly no studios at AKV . I was shocked at a BCV studio showing up for f&w. Of course OKW and SSR were wide open for the week I looked at, as well as the whole month of October.

If I wanted to be a PITA for MS, I'd call up at the 7 month window just to see what is out there for 1st 2 weeks of Dec.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 23, 2010)

If it's so popular then why are the points needed to stay at the lowest of the year?  Anyway we're still pursuing this and will let everyone know if we can get anything.

Chris, I'd like to buy at BLT but it is more expensive so DH is reluctant and would like to try it out first.  I suppose if we wait then the resale prices will drop but it's such a great location that I don't think it will ever get very cheap.

It's fun to learn about another system and this DVC is certainly taking some work to understand- I'm sure as time goes on it will seem easy but if you are used to the week stays of other timeshares then the point system is harder to learn.  It certainly seems to be flexible which is a big plus.

tlwmkw


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 23, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> If it's so popular then why are the points needed to stay at the lowest of the year?  Anyway we're still pursuing this and will let everyone know if we can get anything.


The beginning of December is definitely one of the "low" seasons at WDW.  DVC point rates, AP rates, sales, everything seems to be a good deal.  Even DVC units through RCI aren't too hard to get.  But because of this... don't expect empty parks with no lines anywhere!  The resort fills up with bargain hunters so it ends up being pretty busy anyway.  That's why it's a "popular" time of year, but is actually still "low" season.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 23, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> It's fun to learn about another system and this DVC is certainly taking some work to understand- I'm sure as time goes on it will seem easy but if you are used to the week stays of other timeshares then the point system is harder to learn.  It certainly seems to be flexible which is a big plus.
> 
> tlwmkw



It is tremendously flexible. I have normally used my points for a Grand Villa every 30 months or so. But 2 years ago, my husband I decided to buy an annual pass (because we had just bought more points - i wanted points instead of a new car  ) and we booked 7 trips in a 12 month period. We went Disney crazy !!! It was a great time. 

Then last year we went on one HUGE extended family trip:

DH and I
DS and DDIL
DBD (bonus daughter - the one that came with my DH) and her boyfriend
DBS (ditto)
my sister and DBIL

Nine people. We used up all of our points in one trip and borrowed some from this year. It was a blast.

This year, we are trading in (using our RCI points and weeks ) for two trips and using DVC points to add the following weekend.

The flexibility is fabulous.

Elaine


----------



## logan115 (Mar 24, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> If it's so popular then why are the points needed to stay at the lowest of the year?  Anyway we're still pursuing this and will let everyone know if we can get anything.
> 
> Chris, I'd like to buy at BLT but it is more expensive so DH is reluctant and would like to try it out first.  I suppose if we wait then the resale prices will drop but it's such a great location that I don't think it will ever get very cheap.
> 
> ...



You'll probably find that DVC is easier to learn than most other systems.  Other than managing your points, the farthest you can really plan ahead is 11 months :hysterical:   Ok, so perhaps you need to think a bit further out if you're considering buying an AP.  


BLT does look amazing, and you simply can't beat the location for going to the MK, but many prefer the Boardwalk resorts (BWV and BCV) for the easy access to Epcot, DHS, and of course all the stuff at the Boardwalk.  Downside to owner there is that ownership there ends in 2042 vs 2054 or later for the other WDW resorts.  While 32 years may be plenty, it does lend to resale prices taking a larger hit than the other resorts (IMHO) over the next 10-15 years.

There are a couple of ways that you can stay at BLT without owning there, but it depends on how much work you're willing to put into it, how much of a risk you're willing to take, and when you're looking to go.

Here's a few options if you don't own at BLT, let's assume you own at SSR :

1) Book your home resort at 11 months or so to make sure you have a room "somewhere" for your dates, then call at when MS at EXACTLY the 7 month mark and try to switch.
2) Let's say you own at SSR, you could find a member that has BLT point and have them transferred into your account, then you would have the home resort preference with the points you transferred in - however you only get one transfer per use year (UY) so you need to find someone that can transfer in enough points for your entire stay.
3) Rent a reservation from a BLT own, and then rent your SSR points to someone else.  If you look on MO or DIS there are BLT owners with points for rent/transfer just like all the other resorts.

Keep in mind that you may end up net paying $1-$3 doing option #3, ie renting your SSR points at $10/pt and paying $13 (on the high side) for someone else's BLT points, but consider this - SSR resales are going in the mid-$60s vs BLT at $115.  You could do over this (lose $3) at lot and still come out ahead owning SSR over BLT.  BLT does have lower MFs than SSR, but it doesn't offset the higher cash outlay.

This is in no way a slight to BLT.  Clearly BLT has and will have a higher resale value, and I would not deter someone from buying BLT if that's where you want to stay, it just didn't make sense for us to do so.  One other thing to keep in mind is the amount of points needed to stay at BLT.  

As an example, our upcoming trip in May we were able to swap into AKV at 7 months.  We have a 2BR Savannah view room that is 313 points, standard view is 249.  A 2BR at SSR is only 286 (the Tree House Villas also fall under this category).  At BLT, a 2BR standard view is 318, Lake View is 354, and Magic Kingdom view is......................434   Not debating whether or not it's worth it, just too point rich for my blood.  

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's an update as to what we did.  After hearing that it would be hard to get anything we scrambled and called around and have rented a 1 bedroom at VWL.  We've been there before on the hotel side and liked it very much so it's a known quantity.  We tried hard to get BLT but there isn't anything available (even if someone owns BLT points they can't get a reservation at this point unless they want to book somewhere else and "wait to see if something opens up"- we weren't comfortable with waiting so took the one that was available now).  Anyway the VWL was cheaper to rent so that is the upside, the only downside is that I wanted to try out BLT and see if DH would be willing to buy.  Maybe he can be convinced anyway after being at VWL.  As an aside someone quoted $115 for BLT points- they are available resale now for $99-100, which is still more than SSR or some other resorts but a least a little less than quoted.  I haven't talked to DVC people yet because I hate to waste their time if DH isn't interested but if he is willing we'll call and get the DVC pricing- if it is close to resale we'll do the DVC because of convenience and rapid turnaround.

Thanks for everyones help and suggestions!  Looking forward to Dec at WDW (just hope the weather will be nice).

tlwmkw


----------



## logan115 (Mar 24, 2010)

While I've never been to VWL, I've heard that it's AMAZING during the holiday seasons, and that is one of the primary reasons that people own at that specific resort - to be able to book it during the holidays.  As VWL is so close to BLT you should definitely go over and check it out.  I think (but I'm not sure) that you should be able to get a tour of the rooms, if not there's TONS of pictures that you can find online.

You're right, even if you own BLT you may not be able to book a reservation there for the holidays as people started book their trips back in Jan, mid-late Dec for Thanksgiving.  As you said, there are some BLT resales out there, but no where near as many as the other resorts, this should change over time.

Buying resale at BLT (or GCV) doesn't save you that much over direct, but if you're looking at any of the other resorts, including VWL I urge you to consider resale.  Depending on your use year and when you buy, you may even be able to get last years points which carries about $10/pt in value.

Another note and benefit of buying direct, you can break up your contract into smaller contracts, with the exception of (someone please correct me if I'm wrong) having at least one contract of 100 pts or larger.  So, if hypothetically you were buying 200 pts at BLT, you could/SHOULD have your guide break it up into 1 contract for 100 pts, and 4 X 25 pt contracts.  Having the smaller contracts makes it much easier to sell all or part of your membership should you choose to, and smaller contracts also tend to fetch a higher resale price.  There is no additional cost or downside to doing this, but it can only be done with contracts purchased direct, you can't split a resale contract.

Good luck, and enjoy !

Chris


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Logan115,

It's a relief to hear that the VWL is a good catch because I was afraid that I would post it here and then someone would say "oh that's terrible to stay there then for XYZ reason"- we do want to see the Christmas decorations and I was glad to hear that the VWL will have good ones too.  Of course when I found this I was excited but then thought why is it available when so much else isn't?  I guess it was just good luck.  Now I have to research about the Magical express and the dining plan.  We've stayed at the Disney hotels before but haven't ever used either the Magic express or the dining plan so that will be something to think about.  Having a kitchen I think we'll prob want to eat some meals in our room and not use the dining plan but we'll see.

Thanks again, tlwmkw


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 24, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> Thanks Logan115,
> 
> It's a relief to hear that the VWL is a good catch because I was afraid that I would post it here and then someone would say "oh that's terrible to stay there then for XYZ reason"- we do want to see the Christmas decorations and I was glad to hear that the VWL will have good ones too.  Of course when I found this I was excited but then thought why is it available when so much else isn't?  I guess it was just good luck.  Now I have to research about the Magical express and the dining plan.  We've stayed at the Disney hotels before but haven't ever used either the Magic express or the dining plan so that will be something to think about.  Having a kitchen I think we'll prob want to eat some meals in our room and not use the dining plan but we'll see.
> 
> Thanks again, tlwmkw



That's a better than good catch. VWL is the place to stay while Xmas decorations are up. DVC'ers are known to buy a VWL contracts to stay at that time, so they get the 11 month window.

 It's like BCV is the place to stay in October for Epcot Food & Wine festival.

I don't believe they have any models over at the BLT, they are over at the DVC sales center at Saratoga Springs. 

It's hard to get a good look at BLT, you need a room key to access the walkway and the pool. I stayed at VWL last October and went over to the Contemporary for dinner. Kind of did a recon from a distance, pool looks a little on the smallish side.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 24, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> Thanks Logan115,
> 
> It's a relief to hear that the VWL is a good catch because I was afraid that I would post it here and then someone would say "oh that's terrible to stay there then for XYZ reason"- we do want to see the Christmas decorations and I was glad to hear that the VWL will have good ones too.  Of course when I found this I was excited but then thought why is it available when so much else isn't?  I guess it was just good luck.  Now I have to research about the Magical express and the dining plan.  We've stayed at the Disney hotels before but haven't ever used either the Magic express or the dining plan so that will be something to think about.  Having a kitchen I think we'll prob want to eat some meals in our room and not use the dining plan but we'll see.
> 
> Thanks again, tlwmkw



Google "Villas at the Wilderness Lodge Christmas" to find some pictures, tried looking at some trip reports over on Mouseowners but didn't really find many that had a bunch of VWL-Christmas specific pictures.

We like Magical Express (which reminds me that I need to add that to our May trip), just make sure you have a change of clothes (if needed) in a carry on as it's going to be a couple of hours before your bags actually get to your room (anywhere from 2-5).

We've done the dining plan on our previous two trips, but aren't doing it this time.  It can be a good deal IF you want to eat what's included (ie how many quick service, tables service, snacks, etc), but we're going OOP this trip as I calculated that we'd spend roughly (+/- $200) the same amount and have the ability to order what we want each meal.

Would also recommend using one of the internet grocers (Gardengrocer or Wegoshop) to order your groceries unless you will have a car and want to make the trip yourself.

In addition to asking questions here, I'd recommend at least going thru some of the threads on Mouseowners as the folks over there are extremely helpful and can answer just about any WDW/DLR/DVC question you have.

Chris


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 27, 2010)

brought at BLT and love it.

been a member of DVC since 1993 - it was OKW until BLT became a reality.

another reason you can't find availablity is the first weekend in Dec is generally when they tape the stuff you see on Christmas.

so if they are taping - do NOT for any reason go near the MK - it is a mad house.

now the BLT studio are a little on the small size. Love it - but travel solo or a couple at most. so they will not work for everyone.

next year try to plan earlier - make sure you have lined up a DVC owner at BLT by Dec - so they can make your reservation in Jan.

of course you might be one yourself by then.

they do have models at BLT. the problem is that BLT is surpose to be a closed system. So even when the DVC van drives up with customers to see the BLT models -  they have to wait for someone to open the door for them (really expect this to change)

so getting in can be a problem. but once you are in - just tell the lady at the counter that you wish to see the models. It helps to already be a DVC member - otherwise you have to listen to the sales pitch first.

on the models are in a bad space - on the first floor northside near the pool.
now understand - they can rent any villas that DVC members are not using that have a view of the MK. but still you would think they could save a few for sales purposes.

love it


----------

